# Women Golfers



## SeaBreeze (May 25, 2013)

Two women were playing golf. 
One teed off and watched in horror as her ball headed 
directly toward a foursome of men playing the next hole.

The ball hit one of the men. He 
immediately clasped his hands together at his groin, fell to the ground 
and proceeded to roll around in agony. The woman rushed down to the man, 
and immediately began to apologize.

'Please allow me to help. I'm a Physical therapist and I know I could relieve your pain if 
you'd allow me, she told him.

'Oh, no, I'll be all right. I'll be 
fine in a few minutes,' the man replied. He was in obvious agony, lying in 
the fetal position, still clasping his hands there at his groin. At her 
persistence, however, he finally allowed her to help. She gently took his 
hands away and laid them to the side, loosened his pants and put her hands 
inside. 

She administered tender and artful massage 
for several long moments and asked, 'How does that feel'?

Feels great, he replied; but I still think my thumb's broken!


----------



## That Guy (May 25, 2013)




----------

